# not much of a boot delay, but too many entries in dmesg



## Sivan! (Aug 2, 2022)

drm loads nine different firmware images, there is a struggle setting up the amplifier ? and multiple entries starting with 'pcm'    The output of dmesg looks ugly,  what might have gone wrong with the settings?  My speakers are not connected at the moment, I modified config files while trying to connect an old usb speaker, but uncommented all the entries in boot, rc, sysctl conf files, but even after that this is what `dmesg` outputs (complete output of 640+ lines attached as a file):


```
pid 12290 (zpool) is attempting to use unsafe AIO requests - not logging anymore
pid 12290 (zpool), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 6
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=20 index=0 out mute=0/0 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=12 index=0 in mute=0/0 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=2 index=0 out mute=0/0 vol=64/64
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=12 index=1 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=2 index=0 out mute=0/0 vol=64/64
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=12 index=0 in mute=0/0 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=11 index=5 in mute=0/0 vol=26/26
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=34 index=5 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=35 index=5 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=26 index=0 in mute=0/0 vol=2/2
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=11 index=2 in mute=0/0 vol=23/23
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=35 index=2 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=24 index=0 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=11 index=0 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=35 index=0 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=12 index=1 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=13 index=1 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=35 index=10 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=11 index=0 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=11 index=2 in mute=0/0 vol=23/23
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=11 index=5 in mute=0/0 vol=26/26
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=8 index=0 in mute=0/0 vol=16/16
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=35 index=0 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=35 index=2 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=35 index=5 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=35 index=10 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=12 index=1 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=27 index=0 out mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=13 index=0 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=3 index=0 out mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=13 index=1 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=3 index=0 out mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=13 index=0 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=9 index=0 in mute=0/0 vol=16/16
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=34 index=1 in mute=0/0 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=25 index=0 in mute=0/0 vol=2/2
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=34 index=5 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=13 index=1 in mute=1/1 vol=0/0
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=25 index=0 in mute=0/0 vol=2/2
hdaa1: Setting amplifier nid=34 index=1 in mute=0/0 vol=0/0
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "dummy".
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RAVEN 0x1002:0x15D8 0x1043:0x876B 0xC9).
[drm] register mmio base: 0xFCB00000
[drm] register mmio size: 524288
[drm] add ip block number 0 <soc15_common>
[drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 2 <vega10_ih>
[drm] add ip block number 3 <psp>
[drm] add ip block number 4 <gfx_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 5 <sdma_v4_0>
[drm] add ip block number 6 <powerplay>
[drm] add ip block number 7 <dm>
[drm] add ip block number 8 <vcn_v1_0>
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_gpu_info.bin'
[drm] BIOS signature incorrect 0 0
ATOM BIOS: 113-PICASSO-115
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_sdma.bin'
[drm] VCN decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN encode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN jpeg decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] vm size is 262144 GB, 4 levels, block size is 9-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
drmn0: VRAM: 2048M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F47FFFFFFF (2048M used)
drmn0: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF
drmn0: AGP: 267419648M 0x000000F800000000 - 0x0000FFFFFFFFFFFF
Successfully added WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: 0;
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=2048M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 64bits DDR4
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 3090330 KiB
[TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 KiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
[drm] amdgpu: 2048M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144
[drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000F400900000).
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_asd.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_pfp.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_me.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_ce.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_rlc_am4.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_mec.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_mec2.bin'
[drm] use_doorbell being set to: [true]
amdgpu: [powerplay] hwmgr_sw_init smu backed is smu10_smu
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/raven_dmcu.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_vcn.bin'
[drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.12 DEC: 2 VEP: 0 Revision: 1
[drm] PSP loading VCN firmware
[drm] reserve 0x400000 from 0xf47f800000 for PSP TMR
[drm] DM_PPLIB: values for F clock
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  400000 in kHz, 3099 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  933000 in kHz, 3574 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  1067000 in kHz, 4250 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB: values for DCF clock
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  300000 in kHz, 3099 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  600000 in kHz, 3574 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  626000 in kHz, 4250 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  654000 in kHz, 4399 in mV
[drm] Display Core initialized with v3.2.48!
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] SADs count is: -2, don't need to read it
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] VCN decode and encode initialized successfully(under SPG Mode).
[drm] fb mappable at 0xE0BC5000
[drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000
[drm] size 5787648
[drm] fb depth is 24
[drm]    pitch is 6400
WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
VT: Replacing driver "dummy" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=900 width=1600 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=5787648
pbase=0xe0bc5000 vbase=0xfffff800e0bc5000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=6400 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device
drmn0: ring gfx uses VM inv eng 0 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.0.0 uses VM inv eng 1 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.1.0 uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.2.0 uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.3.0 uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.0.1 uses VM inv eng 7 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.1.1 uses VM inv eng 8 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.2.1 uses VM inv eng 9 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.3.1 uses VM inv eng 10 on hub 0
drmn0: ring kiq_2.1.0 uses VM inv eng 11 on hub 0
drmn0: ring sdma0 uses VM inv eng 0 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_dec uses VM inv eng 1 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_enc0 uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_enc1 uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_jpeg uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 1
[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.35.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0
intsmb0: <AMD FCH SMBus Controller> at device 20.0 on pci0
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on intsmb0
acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi0: cannot find EC device
acpi_wmi0: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134AMW0.WQMO: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi1: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi1: cannot find EC device
acpi_wmi1: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134AOD.WQBA: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (class: ppc devname: (unknown))
lo0: link state changed to UP
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
sndbuf_remalloc(): b=0xfffff80004544d80 0 -> 4096 [512]
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[512/64/8] limit=85
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[512/64/8] limit=85
pcm0: chn_trigger() pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: calling go=0xffffffff , prev=0x00000000
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[512/64/8] limit=85
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[512/64/8] limit=85
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[512/64/8] limit=85
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
sndbuf_remalloc(): b=0xfffff80004544d80 4096 -> 16384 [16384]
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[16384/4096/4] limit=85
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[16384/4096/4] limit=170
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[16384/4096/4] limit=341
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
pcm0: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[16384/4096/4] limit=1881
pcm0: chn_start(): VCHAN PARENT starting! (PCMDIR_PLAY/running) (ready=2048 force=1 i=1 j=0 intrtimeout=10 latency=10ms)
hdac0: 1536Kbps of 46080Kbps bandwidth used
pcm0: PCMDIR_PLAY: Stream setup fmt=00200010 (2.0) speed=48000
pcm0: PCMDIR_PLAY: Stream setup nid=2: fmt=0x0011, dfmt=0x0001, chan=0x0010, chan_count=0x01, stripe=0
pcm0: chn_trigger() pcm0:play:dsp0.p0: calling go=0x00000001 , prev=0x00000000
pcm0: chn_trigger() pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: calling go=0x00000001 , prev=0x00000000
pcm1: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_REC (hardware) timeout=2 b[512/256/2] bs[512/256/2] limit=0
sndbuf_remalloc(): b=0xfffff80004544000 0 -> 4096 [2048]
pcm1: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_REC (virtual) timeout=2 b[0/0/0] bs[2048/16/128] limit=20
pcm1: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_REC (hardware) timeout=2 b[512/256/2] bs[512/256/2] limit=0
pcm1: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_REC (virtual) timeout=2 b[0/0/0] bs[2048/16/128] limit=20
pcm1: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
sndbuf_remalloc(): b=0xfffff80004544300 0 -> 4096 [512]
pcm1: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[512/64/8] limit=85
pcm1: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (hardware) timeout=10 b[2048/1024/2] bs[2048/1024/2] limit=0
pcm1: chn_resizebuf(): PCMDIR_PLAY (virtual) timeout=10 b[0/0/0] bs[512/64/8] limit=85
```
etc


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2022)

Did you perhaps enable verbose boot? 


```
#boot_verbose=""        # -v: Causes extra debugging information to be printed
```


----------



## Sivan! (Aug 2, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Did you perhaps enable verbose boot?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you.  I probably have enabled it by some other command(s). I have this in my /boot/loader.conf Some of these settings probably cause the voluminous output.

```
sysctlbyname_improved_load="YES"
security.bsd.allow_destructive_dtrace=0
autoboot_delay=1       # OPTION '-1' MEANS NO WAIT AND 'NO' MEANS INFINITE WAIT
fuse_load="YES"
cfumass_load="YES"
mac_ntpd_load="YES"
```

and in /etc/rc.conf

```
syslogd_flags="-ss -vv"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
dumpdev="AUTO"
```

and in /etc/sysctl.conf

```
# Max. number of virtual channels
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans=4
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans=4
hw.snd.maxautovchans=32
# Set default sound device
hw.snd.default_unit=3
# Set level of sndstat reporting
hw.snd.verbose=4
```

The size of the dmesg output is not an issue per se, but the unnecessary processes that might cause these outputs.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2022)

```
hw.snd.verbose=4
```
That's probably the reason for the plethora of messages regarding the audio devices.


----------



## Sivan! (Aug 2, 2022)

SirDice said:


> ```
> hw.snd.verbose=4
> ```
> That's probably the reason for the plethora of messages regarding the audio devices.



Thank you SirDice  Uncommented that and everything related to snd (because I am not trying to set up an usb speaker, and audio worked fine without the snd settings.) Also uncommented `syslogd_flags="-ss -vv"` `Dmesg` now is down to 274 from 650+ lines (which looked sort of ugly)

Still wondering what is happening with the drm lookup:


```
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "dummy".
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RAVEN 0x1002:0x15D8 0x1043:0x876B 0xC9).
[drm] register mmio base: 0xFCB00000
[drm] register mmio size: 524288
[drm] add ip block number 0 <soc15_common>
[drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 2 <vega10_ih>
[drm] add ip block number 3 <psp>
[drm] add ip block number 4 <gfx_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 5 <sdma_v4_0>
[drm] add ip block number 6 <powerplay>
[drm] add ip block number 7 <dm>
[drm] add ip block number 8 <vcn_v1_0>
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_gpu_info.bin'
[drm] BIOS signature incorrect 0 0
ATOM BIOS: 113-PICASSO-115
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_sdma.bin'
[drm] VCN decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN encode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN jpeg decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] vm size is 262144 GB, 4 levels, block size is 9-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
drmn0: VRAM: 2048M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F47FFFFFFF (2048M used)
drmn0: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF
drmn0: AGP: 267419648M 0x000000F800000000 - 0x0000FFFFFFFFFFFF
Successfully added WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: 0;
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=2048M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 64bits DDR4
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 3090330 KiB
[TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 KiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
[drm] amdgpu: 2048M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144
[drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000F400900000).
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_asd.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_pfp.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_me.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_ce.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_rlc_am4.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_mec.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_mec2.bin'
[drm] use_doorbell being set to: [true]
amdgpu: [powerplay] hwmgr_sw_init smu backed is smu10_smu
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/raven_dmcu.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_vcn.bin'
[drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.12 DEC: 2 VEP: 0 Revision: 1
[drm] PSP loading VCN firmware
[drm] reserve 0x400000 from 0xf47f800000 for PSP TMR
[drm] DM_PPLIB: values for F clock
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  400000 in kHz, 3099 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  933000 in kHz, 3574 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  1067000 in kHz, 4250 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB: values for DCF clock
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  300000 in kHz, 3099 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  600000 in kHz, 3574 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  626000 in kHz, 4250 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:  654000 in kHz, 4399 in mV
[drm] Display Core initialized with v3.2.48!
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] SADs count is: -2, don't need to read it
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] VCN decode and encode initialized successfully(under SPG Mode).
[drm] fb mappable at 0xE0BC5000
[drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000
[drm] size 5787648
[drm] fb depth is 24
[drm]    pitch is 6400
WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
VT: Replacing driver "dummy" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=900 width=1600 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=5787648
pbase=0xe0bc5000 vbase=0xfffff800e0bc5000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=6400 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device
drmn0: ring gfx uses VM inv eng 0 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.0.0 uses VM inv eng 1 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.1.0 uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.2.0 uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.3.0 uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.0.1 uses VM inv eng 7 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.1.1 uses VM inv eng 8 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.2.1 uses VM inv eng 9 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.3.1 uses VM inv eng 10 on hub 0
drmn0: ring kiq_2.1.0 uses VM inv eng 11 on hub 0
drmn0: ring sdma0 uses VM inv eng 0 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_dec uses VM inv eng 1 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_enc0 uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_enc1 uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_jpeg uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 1
[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.35.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0
```

Thank you.


----------

